# Grizzly guitar kits



## forgotten (Dec 9, 2007)

Has anyone made a guitar using their kits. Does anyone know how they sound? It seems to be quality gear.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Here is a thread about them. http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1945
I am not sure it will make a guy want to buy a kit, but it is packed with info that you may find interesting.


----------



## forgotten (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks for that link. Ya, I'm in college right now taking 2 woodworking classes so really I don't have time to do another project. Besides, I love to do finishing & that's why I wanted to do the kit, focus on some finishing.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

forgotten said:


> I'm in college right now taking 2 woodworking classes so really I don't have time to do another project.


So wait till you are out and do it right :thumbsup:. I am not trying to offend (I never went to college for woodworking, I am genuinely curious here) Are they teaching college classes on kit making? Blow off a couple classes and hang around here, you will have a PhD in no time :laughing:.


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

I'll try and do my part. If you HAVE to build a kit {I feel dirty just saying that} Stewart MacDonald is the way to go.


----------



## forgotten (Dec 9, 2007)

No, I'm a history major, but I want to do woodworking for a job. I have a bunch of electives. Ya, the classes are pretty much awesome. 
NO, no kits for us.


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm not a HUGH fan of kit guitars but I 'spose if yer gonna build an acoustic guitar without spending 10K a kit is the way to go.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

American Woodworker built 4 guitar kits and commented on each in issue #130, Sept 2007. 

They thought the Griz Classical Guitar kit for $80 was a great kit for a first guitar. It requires the least amount of construction. Not sure if they have other kits.

The others jump to $300 for the U.S. Guitar Sycamore kit for a traditional looking acoustic that includes a hard case..."great kit for an intermediate", and a $300 Music Maker's Renaissance kit with the tear drop shape. Then there's the Stew Mac for $425 that requires the most assembly. They gave it positive comments for quality and detailed instructions.


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

I was gonna mention that article. I still think the best "kit" is at your local hardwood dealer.Nothing prefabed...just wood in the raw waitin' to be a guitar.


My .002"


----------



## forgotten (Dec 9, 2007)

frankly, I agree with you guys. But it's a nice way to get into it & I would like to make more(not from kits). I know several musicians & my body was all excited, showing me photos, asking me if I could do this or that.


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Have you found MIMF.com yet???


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Corndog said:


> I was gonna mention that article. I still think the best "kit" is at your local hardwood dealer.Nothing prefabed...just wood in the raw waitin' to be a guitar.
> 
> 
> My .002"


I don't have a knowledge base to pride myself on or a purist reputation to uphold, so it's easier for me to do it! :laughing:


----------

